# This is the end (2013)



## santanico (Feb 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MNs0vQgCWY0[/YOUTUBE]



gonna be awesome 

​


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2013)

*sigh* 

So these guys again, huh?


----------



## Cromer (Feb 6, 2013)

At the Skyfaaaaaaallll...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 6, 2013)

It's so meta, it's gonna come out of the monitor and smack you in h head


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2013)

It's going to be a pretty boring movie.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 6, 2013)

Think I lasted about 30 seconds before I stopped the video.




Mayan-apocalypse movies are _so_ last year...


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2013)

fuck you guys lol 

I love Seth Rogen so I'll enjoy this shit


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 6, 2013)

Have a feeling I wouldn't like this movie much.


----------



## Huntress (Feb 6, 2013)

This is the end
Beautiful friend
This is end
My only friend, the end
Of our elaborate plans, the end
Of everything that stands, the end
No safety or surprise, the end
I'll never look into your eyes...again
Can you picture what will be
So limitless and free
Desperately in need...of some...stranger's hand
In a...desperate land


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 8, 2013)

Seems okay              .


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2013)

I would watch this if it weren't the end of the world, but the end of celebrities.


----------



## Ash (Feb 8, 2013)

"James Franco didn't suck any dick last night? Now I know you all are trippin."

This might actually be a good movie


----------



## James Bond (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll watch for Hermione Granger


----------



## Reyes (Feb 8, 2013)

I enjoy the trailer but I can't help but wonder why are they putting this movie out the same week of Man Of Steel


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2013)

The trailer is funny.  But it also looks like it will be one of those films that blatantly doesn't have enough material for an entire film.  I expect a handful of good scenes.

I might see it since Emma Watson is in it.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2013)

What is Emma doing in this movie? Someone should poison her manager.


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2013)

I squealed when I saw Emma


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 2, 2013)

New trailer 

[YOUTUBE]pof0JHKYMYc[/YOUTUBE]


_Hermione just stole all of our shit_


----------



## Ari (Apr 2, 2013)

james franco

yeah!

seth rogen
michael cera
rihanna??

nah!


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2013)

*This Is The End*

​


> The comedy This Is The End follows six friends trapped in a house after a series of strange and catastrophic events devastate Los Angeles. As the world unravels outside, dwindling supplies and cabin fever threaten to tear apart the friendships inside. Eventually, they are forced to leave the house, facing their fate and the true meaning of friendship and redemption. (c) Sony



[YOUTUBE]rVAid0zzCF4[/YOUTUBE]

Saw it today 9.5 out of 10 

By far the movie I laughed at the hardest since The Campaign and Borat


----------



## The Big G (Jun 12, 2013)

It is a masterpiece of Bro Humor

Haven't laughed this hard in a long while


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2013)

@The Big G

I would go see it again at the theaters right atm but it's a rainy bitch out here.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2013)

I want to see this movie seems funny also I have read people's reviews who hate the movie because it supposely mocks religion. But whatever.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 13, 2013)

Religion nuts, fuck 'em

Movie looks promising


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2013)

@Gabe

Some bullshit about rapture. I don't know the specifics.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2013)

This movie had the greatest use of the Backstreet Boys....ever!


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2013)

@ The Big G

Real talk

I used to be a Backstreet Boy fan back in the day when my sister was nuts about 'em. This made me appreciate 'em.


----------



## John (Jun 13, 2013)

It's difficult to find comedy films I enjoy but I liked Pineapple Express and this has a lot of the same cast so I'll check it out when I get a chance.


Bender said:


> @ The Big G
> 
> Real talk
> 
> I used to be a Backstreet Boy fan back in the day when my sister was nuts about 'em. This made me appreciate 'em.


It was brave of you to admit this.


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2013)

@John

I don't give a darn that people think its gay or whatever to say I liked Backstreet Boys back in the day.  Considering how I lived in Cali where it was impossible NOT to here 'em I dun get why it be weird to say I dun like 'em.


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2013)

Eh? Who the hell 1 starred this thread before I 5 starred it? Someone don't like the movie "This is the end"?


----------



## Noah (Jun 15, 2013)

Just saw it. Best use of a CGI dick this year.


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2013)

I thought I made a thread for this already wtf

I loved, knew it would make me laugh so hard that I would almost pee

backstreet boys are STILL the shit, I'm glad they didn't use some stupid crap like one direction


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 15, 2013)

I love how every site is scoring this higher than Man of Steel lol 

Movie itself was hilarious, better than Superbad imo.

Though I still don't get the whole Backstreet Boys thing....


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2013)

@Godzillafan430

Backstreet Boys is the secondary protagonist Jay's fav group


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

This is the second greatest movie of all-time, behind Fast and the Furious 6.


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> I love how every site is scoring this higher than Man of Steel lol
> 
> Movie itself was hilarious, better than Superbad imo.
> 
> Though I still don't get the whole Backstreet Boys thing....



that's the thing, you don't have to get it


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

^

This too 

Moreover the backstreet boys being epic as holy fucking hell ^^


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2013)

Takes me back


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

Is Emma Watson in this movie?

I think I saw her in the preview.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, you mean that entire part where EMMA WATSON shows up in the trailer, fights them and they say she stole their stuff?

How do you even still question if she's in the movie?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

Well I didn't want to get my hopes up. 

Sometimes my eyes decieve me too. 

I hope her parts hot.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Eminem 

If you see her going batshit is sexy than you'll love her role in the film.


There's also the beginning part of the story she's looking fine as hell  ^^


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

this movie was essentially a thesis on what happens to funny jokes when you hand them to the worse possible director

didn't laugh once after the first scene


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

which is sad because I could see how humorous  they should have been on paper


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

And to that, I say to you...


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And to that, I say to you...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> btw ignore Banhammer he's just taking his butthurt from people talking smack about Man Of Steel on "This Is The End" film goers.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Banhammer

Emma Watson would like to have a word with you


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Well that was about as insightful as expected, which I guess on a very meta way, explains why you enjoyed it and I didn't


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2013)

I love how Bender has to comment after every person in this thread, instead of just waiting for a couple of people then mass replying.

Going to see the movie tomorrow...probably.  Will have to listen to Skyfall before I go though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Well that was about as insightful as expected, which I guess on a very meta way, explains why you enjoyed it and I didn't


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Mider T

Cool story bro. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

lol, tenderbender, why argue when you can just whine instead


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

GET HYPE


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Ghost Of Gashir

Shit gon' be bosssssssssssssss :33


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for proving me right Bender.

And lol "This is the End likers", nice to see you've been working on your grammar.  Oh wait.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

Can't believe Rihanna's made a come-back with this film. She looking fine as hell. Ain' got the Chris Brown marks on her. 





Oh that was in poor taste. Sorry Rih-rih. 

Also Michael Cera...lol lol lol


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 16, 2013)

Was Paul Rudd in this too, or am I just high?


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Ra's Al Ghul

Nah man he's in the film.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 16, 2013)

I thought the movie was funny. Danny McBride was the funniest out of the group.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Chaos

"The one who smelt it dealt it dawg." 

James Franco and Craig Robinsont he funny ones for me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 17, 2013)

Going to see this on Tuesday, I'm pretty hyped for it.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 17, 2013)

Not sure if I should see this or not. 

I'm not really a big fan of most of these guys, with the exceptions of James Franco and Seth Rogan (although the latter doesn't always keep me interested). I don't know. I may just wait for the DVD release for this one.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 17, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Ra's Al Ghul
> 
> Nah man he's in the film.



Good I like that fucker.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

@Palpatine

The movie is hilarious bro. Trust me you won't be disappointed. I thought it was going to be a snooze fest too but reals it's a perfect mix of humor and terror.


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Thanks for proving me right Bender.
> 
> And lol "This is the End likers", nice to see you've been working on your grammar.  Oh wait.





why all the hate for this movie? get that stick outta your ass people


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2013)

@Starr

Mider, Banhammerjust upset about Man Of Steel not being as popular with audiences as "This is The End".


----------



## Kuya (Jun 19, 2013)

YOU MUST WATCH THIS MOVIE HIGH


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2013)

Finally got to see it today very funny. Mcbribe was the best. Also when tatum came out I almost choked with popcorn because it was funny


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2013)

I CUM WHERE I FUCKING WANT! 

I dare you to CUM ON ME! 

OH I want you to cum on me! 

Lmao best part of the entire movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2013)

Who the hell is McBribe?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 22, 2013)

I think a friend and I are going to go see this next week and it has 2 things going for it.

1. Comedies are almost always better with someone along. Their laughter can encourage you and such or just having someone to quote the movie with makes it funny afterward even if it wasn't funny at the time.

2. I have very very low expectations for this movie. Pretty much any movie I have seen with Danny Mcbride in it hasn't been funny or all that good. So he is a big red flag to expect very little.


----------



## Speed of darkness (Jun 22, 2013)

Funny shit, worth a watch.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Starr
> 
> Mider, Banhammerjust upset about Man Of Steel not being as popular with audiences as "This is The End".



Come now, did you get upset I spent more than a day without paying attention to you again? 

Or do movies with grown men cuming all over each other make you this antagonistic?

Hey, apropo of nothing, has this movie sold more than will smith's end of the world flop yet?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2013)

Probably going to see it again next week


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> I think a friend and I are going to go see this next week and it has 2 things going for it.
> 
> 1. Comedies are almost always better with someone along. Their laughter can encourage you and such or just having someone to quote the movie with makes it funny afterward even if it wasn't funny at the time.
> 
> 2. I have very very low expectations for this movie. Pretty much any movie I have seen with Danny Mcbride in it hasn't been funny or all that good. So he is a big red flag to expect very little.



Yeah, not a huge fan of Danny but his parts were perfect.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Who the hell is McBribe?




Not "McBribe"

"Mcbride"

Danny McBride. Guy from Tropic Thunder who delivered this awesome line:

[YOUTUBE]vs7TTeSCZtQ[/YOUTUBE]

@Crazymtf

Mcbridge cracked me the fuck up too 

@Gabe

My dad also did at that part too

@ Ending pek pek pek


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]xRbiAwm8EDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 22, 2013)

James Franco's last part at the end was hilarious


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2013)

@Fan o flight

Yeah


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who would've thought his idea for Pineapple Express 2 would actually happen to him at the end of this movie?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Hey, apropo of nothing, has this movie sold more than will smith's end of the world flop yet?



Why are you comparing those two movies? They have nothing in common.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm also interested to see if this movie did better. Not comparing them, I just think it would be hilarious.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2013)

After Earth made $53 million in the US($148 million total, worldwide).

This is the End has made $42 million so far in the 10 days its been out. I don't think it's been released overseas yet.

But...After Earth cost $150 million to make compared to the $32 million it cost to make This is the End.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2013)

"This Is The End" 

sodomized "After Earth's" box office earnings this week.

lol @ the butthurt people entering thread talking about how it isn't all that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why are you comparing those two movies? They have nothing in common.



Because they are both apocalypse survivalist movies that came out roughly in the same weeked, except one is will smith's worst flop in twenty years, under the worse director in Hollywood, the other one the best effort a bunch of circle jerkers in a cabin could make, yet the first still beat the latter in the box office with mild difficulty.


Now, excuse me while WWZ makes me laugh even harder


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Because they are both apocalypse survivalist movies that came out roughly in the same weeked, except one is will smith's worst flop in twenty years, under the worse director in Hollywood, the other one the best effort a bunch of circle jerkers in a cabin could make, yet the first still beat the latter in the box office with mild difficulty.
> 
> 
> Now, excuse me while WWZ makes me laugh even harder



Coming out a month earlier than another movie is roughly the same weekend now? 

These movies have nothing in common. Unless you actually watched both and can point out similarities. And if you actually went to watch After Earth..


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2013)

I did say weekend which might have been off, foreign releases being what they are.

Still, your missing the point harder than this movies misses the jokes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2013)

The point being that this movie made a profit and After Earth didn't?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a nice red herring you have got there


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2013)

Seriously Banhammer you are rising to incredible troll levels 

Get the fuck out this thread. NOW.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2013)

*sighs*

Reporting.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh no, not the Kermits. Anything but the kermits


Hilariously ironic though, since you complain on and on and on and on and on in the MOS thread and no one gives a fly, but if someone uses your own line on a thread in which you bait people for, then its call them trolls, TELL THEM TO LEAVE IN ALL CAPS and run for mods times before page 4 is done 


How very you.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2013)

I prefer Chilean sea bass.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I prefer Chilean sea bass.



Only an uneducated heathen wouldn't.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 30, 2013)

FUNNIEST MOVIE I'VE SEEN IN AWHILE!!!! Really a great fun movie!


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 2, 2013)

Absolutely hilarious. Seriously; the funniest movie ive ever seen in my life. It was that good. Seen it twice already; going to go for a third.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2013)

Saw it again this past weekend funniest movie in a while


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 4, 2013)

This movie was incredible. Especially Michael fucking Cera.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 7, 2013)

The first trailer I saw of this mentioned Paul Rudd, and all he did was one scene 

Still enjoyed the movie quite a lot.


----------

